# Abdominal washout



## CRC CPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Pt was taken to op room, abdomen was prepped and draped in usual manner. The previous drain was removed. The tract was explored down to midline incision. A seroma Cavity was noted. This was anterior to the mesh. The mesh had healed nicely. It was not visible. This is subcutaneous fat area Seroma. Pt is morbidly obese. The cavity was entered and washed with betadine and saline. There was no other purulence encountered... wound was packed with Iodoform adn the skin was approximated w/staples. Is there a code for this?  I feel like I'm going in circles on this.


----------



## monbel (Feb 23, 2010)

what about 13160?


----------



## CRC CPC (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank you very much*

Thank you.  Sometimes we get so caught up in a problem we cant see the forest for the trees.


----------

